# (WA) Chesapeake Bay Retriever...



## Ryan Fortier (Mar 19, 2008)

*Fireweed's Rugged Rufus MH*










Rufus is an awesome field bred Cheapeake with a ton of drive and determination. After being flawless to achieve his Senior title Rufus also accomplished the AKC's Master Hunter title at just 3 years of age...

Rufus is a full son of *CH* Fireweed's Major League Player *QAA*

He is also an incredibely friendly companion and great gun dog as a member of Duck Dog Waterfowl...

Rufus is owned by Todd Thayer and trained and handled by Long Hollow Retrievers...


----------

